# Hubs



## Rubber City Landscaping (Nov 2, 2018)

This is my first year plowing with ford so iv never had to lock the hubs in by hand what does it do and do I have to go out and lock them when I’m on 4x4 do I run risk of braking something if I keep it on auto and plow on 4x4


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Rubber City Landscaping said:


> This is my first year plowing with ford so iv never had to lock the hubs in by hand what does it do and do I have to go out and lock them when I'm on 4x4 do I run risk of braking something if I keep it on auto and plow on 4x4


What year ford?
On the early super dutys, you could leave the hubs locked and engage when you put it in 4wd.
If you have an older Ford, I recommend putting warn heavy duty hubs on it. I don't know much about the newer ones.


----------



## BIG (Aug 23, 2014)

You can lock your hubs and drive around. You'll just be spinning the front shaft and axel. Once you move the 4*4 selector to 4*4 the TC will lock the front shaft and you'll be 4*4ing. It's common to lock them when heading out for your route and then unlocking when done.


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

On my 2006 F350 and 2011 F350, I manually lock the hubs at first snow and leave them locked pretty much all winter. I then just engage the 4wd as needed with the switch in the cab.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

seville009 said:


> On my 2006 F350 and 2011 F350, I manually lock the hubs at first snow and leave them locked pretty much all winter. I then just engage the 4wd as needed with the switch in the cab.


Not a bad idea to unlock them once in awhile too, so they don't seize.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

If it's snowing and accumulating I lock my hubs in, once the weather passes and roads clear up they get unlocked.
For guys that don't use 4wd in the summer it's a good idea to periodically lock them in to splash gear earl around to lube the diff, seals ,etc....


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

I generally lock them in and leave them in if staying in town, if I'm going out on the highway, then I unlock them. It is good to get off the pavement and lock them in once and a while all year 'round to keep things lined and moving.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Pretty sure our F350 stayed locked all summer.


----------



## Rubber City Landscaping (Nov 2, 2018)

OK well now Im more confused because I thought the hubs work directly with the 4x4. I have a 2019. So what is the purpose of locking and unlocking the hubs and what do they have to do with 4x4


----------



## JoeRagMan (Nov 5, 2018)

Hubs allow the front wheels to turn without spinning the axle shafts, front driveshaft, front u- joints, etc. When transfer case is placed into 4 wheel drive, either high or low, the hubs need to be locked for the front wheel to receive power. This system is one of the oldest and most reliable systems available. No vacuum motors, no electric stepper motors. Also, with this system, slightly better fuel mileage during the summer when 4WD isn't needed and much less wear on front driveline components. Possibly other members like me can chime in on problems with fulltime 4WD and front end hop on dry pavement. Hope this helps.


----------



## Rubber City Landscaping (Nov 2, 2018)

Ok that’s kind of what I though I guess my confusion comes with when I shift into 4high what’s happening if the hubs aren’t locked


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Rubber City Landscaping said:


> Ok that's kind of what I though I guess my confusion comes with when I shift into 4high what's happening if the hubs aren't locked


There's probably also a vacuum lockout.


----------



## Rubber City Landscaping (Nov 2, 2018)

Well there in lies my original question. In the area I plow one city does a good job on the streets and there almost always cleared( no need for 4x4) the other city I plow in the mains are always up kept but the sides are never touched. So to say the least I’m in and out of 4x4 all the time. Almost every storm. So when should I be locking the hubs


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Rubber City Landscaping said:


> Well there in lies my original question. In the area I plow one city does a good job on the streets and there almost always cleared( no need for 4x4) the other city I plow in the mains are always up kept but the sides are never touched. So to say the least I'm in and out of 4x4 all the time. Almost every storm. So when should I be locking the hubs


Lock them when you start your route.


----------



## BIG (Aug 23, 2014)

Rubber City Landscaping said:


> what's happening if the hubs aren't locked


In simple terms the hubs lock the wheels to the Axels. The selector being put into 4*4 locks the driveshaft in the TC so the front Axels spin. If you unlock the hubs or shift selector out of 4*4 you are back to rear wheel.


----------



## Chipper (Mar 30, 2008)

Once you spend the cash and time to repair your worn out front dif you'll take the time to unlock them.


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

Rubber City Landscaping said:


> Well there in lies my original question. In the area I plow one city does a good job on the streets and there almost always cleared( no need for 4x4) the other city I plow in the mains are always up kept but the sides are never touched. So to say the least I'm in and out of 4x4 all the time. Almost every storm. So when should I be locking the hubs


The 4wd switch in the cab also automatically locks the front hubs internally (ie: the dial you see on the wheel doesn't change position) via a vacuum system

if that vacuum system fails, the front hubs won't lock, so even though your 4wd is engaged, the front wheels are not locked to the front axle so the wheels have no power.

If that happens (the vacuum system fails), you simply manually lock the front hubs and you now have 4wd again


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

seville009 said:


> The 4wd switch in the cab also automatically locks the front hubs internally (ie: the dial you see on the wheel doesn't change position) via a vacuum system
> 
> if that vacuum system fails, the front hubs won't lock, so even though your 4wd is engaged, the front wheels are not locked to the front axle so the wheels have no power.
> 
> If that happens (the vacuum system fails), you simply manually lock the front hubs and you now have 4wd again


Unless you find out the hard way that the vacuum system failed and the POS stock hub locks are seized. In that case, you're SOL.


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

EWSplow said:


> Unless you find out the hard way that the vacuum system failed and the POS stock hub locks are seized. In that case, you're SOL.


yup....that's why it's a good idea to turn them a few times a year to make sure they work


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Your pickup should have come with a thing called a owners manual. The manual covers all kinds useful information like how the Hubs and 4wheel drive works. 
If it didn't here's a link to it which is on Fords website:
http://www.fordservicecontent.com/F...d=6297&vFilteringEnabled=False&userMarket=USA


----------



## Rubber City Landscaping (Nov 2, 2018)

Thanks !


----------



## JRWelding (Nov 17, 2019)

https://www.warn.com/truck-suv-4wd-hubs-super-duty

Cant beat Warn hubs.


----------



## Embalmer (Dec 30, 2004)

2017+ we have auto hubs. If the vacuum fails you put front hubs to manual lock (why says auto and lock)


----------

